# 6 days past transfer (embies 9 days old) - no symptoms :(



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I had a FET last Wednesday (1x 8 cell and 1x 7 cell) and am 6 day pt - by my calculations the embies are now 9 days old.  

I know the symptoms can vary dramatically but I feel absolutely nothing at the moment and I'm convinced it hasn't worked.  I've never felt less pregnant in my life.  

I've been so relaxed and calm this whole cycle and now all I want to do it  

Has anyone else had no symptoms at this stage and gone on to get a bFP or am I kidding myself there is still hope?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Right, please ignore my thread above!  

I have spent most of the morning going through all the 2ww posts and there are plently of examples of people who didn't have any symptoms getting a BFP so I have decided until AF arrives or I have a negative pee stick in my hand I am going to try and keep a PMA and be grateful that I am PUPO.

Sorry for the self indulgence this morning!

x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

we worry even when there's nothing to worry about don't we!!

I didnt' get any symptoms until about 8 weeks if it's any consolation... (didn't even realise i was actually pg until nearly 6 weeks! and I had ICSI!!!  )


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's very early days if you're only 6dpt and your embies are only 9 days old.  Implantation happens around 5-12dpo in natural cycle...only once an embie has reached blastocyst at 5 days old will it be ready to start implanting, usually around 24 hours later so when 6 days old.....so your embies have only been ready for the last 3 days.

Only once enough HCG hormone has been released will you get a +ve hpt....and get any pregnancy symptoms.  Many women don't even know they're pregnant until they have a missed AF.....and commonly, women only start to get symptoms from around 6 weeks onwards....some may be more sensitive and get very early signs but certainly not common.

Because with treatment we have embies put back we constantly look for signs but if you think about, most woman wouldn't notice any changes for some time......

Hang in there.......and try not to over analyse the symptoms, or lack of them, as there really is no way of knowing what's happening.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply.  

I really appreciate your reassurances.  I know it is very early days and I'm being a bit irrational - it just seemed that the majority of people have experienced some kind of symptom by now.  There again even if I had sore boobs etc I'd probably just be worrying they were just a side effect of the drugs anyway  

I really ddin't think I'd be like this but I guess thei horrid 2ww gets us all in the end - shame I'm not even half way through  

Minxy - thanks so much.  You must get so bored of having to repeat the same things over and over again but we really do appreciate it  

Sallywags - thank you so much, that is just the sort of story I need to hear right now.  Mollie is gorgeous, you must be so proud


----------



## minnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Karen

I am at the exact same stage as you and today I haven't been able to go to work as I have been crying since about 4am.

Never thought it would get me, thought i was far too level headed!  My poor (male) boss doesn't know what to make of it all.

But we are nearer the end than the start so we will soon know and won't it be good when we get that BFP!!!

Take care

m.

xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Minnnie

Sorry to hear you are feelingso down today.  Why are you so convinced it hasn't worked if you don't mind me asking?  If it is because like me you haven't had any symptoms yet then check out the voting poll re "sysmptoms before end of 2ww".  Of the 23 people that voted, only 3 had symptons in the first week, 10 in the 2nd week and 10 didn't have any at all - and one of these was a twin pregnancy - it definately made me feel much better  

As you say we are over half way through now so not long to go (although it feels like a lifetime  )

FF is a godsend, at least we don't have to go through this alone - feel free to PM anytime if you need to chat hun xx


----------



## minnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

Hiya

Thanks for replying to me - that is just lovely of you!  How are you keeping?

Stopped crying long enough to get to work today but had an almighty headache.  Have had a few twinges but don't know if that is in my head!  But surely no symptons in wk 1 is good with symptons in wk 2 as it is days 5-10 that the embryos actually implant properly?  It is all so confusing - pineapple juice, acupuncture etc etc  Why can't someone just invent a magic wand??

I will check out that thread about symptons.

Have you read the thread about the orange spot?  You absolutely must!  It made me howl with laughter.  Spot of repainting due for the weekend I think!! 

When are you back at the hospital?  My due date is this Tues for the blood test.  Trying hard to resist the peesticks so going away for a couple of nights.  

My hospital talked about grades 8,9 and 10 eggs.  That seems to be different from every one else's.  I am in Scotland so do you think it is different here?  Do you go back for a blood test?

Anyway, have a great weekend.  Not long to go - another day down.

BFP is on its way!!

m.

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Minnnie ~ welcome to the 2ww thread. Sorry hun I missed your post here 

You're very welcome to come and join the rest of the ladies chatting while they wait.....there's a 2ww Testers thread, I'll leave you the link for it 

*JUNE/JULY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142247.420

Hope you are having a good weekend......how's the painting going  

Sent you some bubbles for luck too  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi there i am on day 9 of my 2ww as well and i am also from scotland i got my ivf at the eri so feel free to chat to me about what is happening as i need all the chat i can get lol this 2ww is hell !!!!!!


----------



## minnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi vickied

Great to hear from you.  How are you keeping?  The wait is hellish but it is nearly over.  If you can get through this you can get through anything- I swear!!

I am attending gri and got a BFP on Tuesday so am over the moon. 

When is your outcome date? mon?  Will it be  a blood test?  Is this your first cycle?  

You hang on in there - read the thread about the orange spot, it is so funny.  I would paint my bedroom orange if hubby was in agreement!

Speak soon

m


----------

